# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  توانایی سه دانشگاه برای تبدیل شدن به نسل سوم/ میزان فروش فناوری 4 دانشگاه دنیا

## Parniya

قائم مقام وزیر علوم در امور بین الملل با تاکید بر اینکه برای ایجاد دانشگاههای نسل سوم باید دانشگاهها تنوع درآمد و فعالیت های بین المللی داشته باشند، گفت: بر اساس رتبه بندی ها 3 دانشگاه از ایران قابلیت تبدیل شدن به دانشگاه کارآفرین را دارند.



به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، دکتر حسین سالار آملی در هفدهمین کنگره سراسری دانشگاه و صنعت برای توسعه ملی با اشاره به ویژگی های دانشگاه نسل سوم افزود: این دانشگاهها دارای 3 ویژگی عمده هستند که از آن جمله می توان به تنوع درآمدزایی، بین المللی بودن دانشگاهها و توانایی دانشگاهها در راه اندازی رشته های دانشگاهی اشاره کرد.
قائم مقام وزیر علوم در امور بین الملل با بیان اینکه بر این اساس رتبه بندی های متفاوتی از سوی موسسات انجام شده است، اظهار داشت: بر اساس این رتبه بندی ها، انگلستان رتبه اول را در دانشگاه نسل اول از آن خود کرده است.
وی با اشاره به وضعیت دانشگاههای آسیا در ایجاد دانشگاههای نسل سوم خاطرنشان کرد: بر اساس این رتبه بندی 22 دانشگاه ژاپن، 15 دانشگاه چین، 12 دانشگاه تایوان، 5 دانشگاه ترکیه و 3 دانشگاه از ایران پتانسیل حرکت به سمت ایجاد دانشگاه کارآفرین را دارند.
سالارآملی با تاکید بر اینکه تنوع درآمدزایی دانشگاهها از مهمترین ویژگی های ایجاد دانشگاههای کارآفرین است، ادامه داد: اگر بخواهیم دانشگاههای کشور در میان 100 دانشگاه برتر دنیا در زمینه دانشگاههای کارآفرین قرار گیرند باید در بعد فعالیت های بین المللی و تنوع درآمدزایی اقدامات جدی تری انجام دهیم.
وی با تاکید بر اینکه ضعف جدی دانشگاههای ما در بعد بین المللی است، یادآور شد: این امر نیز در مطالعات ما نشان داده شده است.



قائم مقام وزیر علوم در امور بین الملل با اشاره به مدل های اجرایی شده در دانشگاههای کارآفرین دانشگاههای دنیا یادآور شد: بر اساس مطالعات انجام شده نشان می دهد که در یک طرف دانشگاهها و طرف دیگر صنعت قرار دارند و بین این دو مجموعه نهادهایی شکل گرفته است که این نهاد در اکثر دانشگاههای کارآفرین وجود دارد.
قائم مقام وزیر علوم در امور بین الملل با تاکید بر اینکه این نهادها در زمینه ایجاد ارتباط میان محققان و صنعت فعالیت می کنند، یادآور شد: از این رو هرگز از محققان و پژوهشگران انتظار فروش محصول و یا لیسانس نمی رود.
سالارآملی همچنین به بیان تلاش های دانشگاههای برتر بر اساس این مدل پرداخت و خاطرنشان کرد: بر اساس رتبه های انجام شده در این زمینه دانشگاه NOTTWESTORN با استفاده از این مدل موفق به فروش 161 میلیون دلار لیسانس شده است و پس از آن دانشگاه کلمبیا 154 میلیون دلار، دانشگاه نیویورک 113 میلیون دلار و دانشگاه کالیفرنیا 103 میلیون دلار فروش لیسانس داشته است.

----------

